# Spaghetti Squash



## firewife

Hey Friends,

I've got a spaghetti squash I picked up that sounded wonderfully healthy in the store but I can't seem to bring it out of my pantry to cook it.  I've been thinking it might be tasty smoked. 

Anyone done this?  I'm thinking temps in the 220s for a couple hours at least?  Would you put them on a foil baking pan face down in the smoker or just put them facing up right on the grate?  

Thanks in advance!  I'll post pics!


----------



## atomicsmoke

Haven't smoked squash but I remember seeing threads with squash smokes. If I recall correctly they were halved or quartered , seasoned then smoked at 250. I wouldn't smoked them facing down (I know that's how is done in the oven)...since the "meat" won't be exposed to smoke.

Use the search tool you will surely get better advice.


----------



## themule69

I have done face down on a cooling rack inside of a pan with a little water in the pan for steam. The squash is cut in half. Smoke till tender. Then I like to remove the squash from the shell with a fork and add Parmesan cheese and home made pic-co-dagio.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## atomicsmoke

What's pic-co-dagio?


----------



## mr t 59874

We had this with Walleye last eve.  Never thought of smoking it though.  Will give it a try by shredding, place it in a covered bowl and give it a shot of smoke with the handheld smoker for a couple minutes.

Thanks for the idea.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yes you can smoke spaghetti squash. Use a mild smoke wood, and not much of it. Can get overpowering since the squash is extremely mild flavored. Half, scoop out the guts, add butter and whatever seasonings you like we prefer savory over sweet. I won't do more than 30-45 minutes of smoke on squash (my personal taste). At 225° it probably would take 2-2 1/2 hours. Id do the first 30-45 minutes cut side up. Then flip add water to pan and cover.

Spaghetti Squash takes 30-40 mins. at 375-°-400° in the oven (using the steam method).


----------

